# New Pen Blank Storage



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 8, 2015)

Found this on the side of the road.  Not the old solid wood type but still very heavy.  Pulled out the rods and filled up with blanks.  

I really like the labels on the handles.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Sep 8, 2015)

Good score Dan, you have a lot of blanks!!!!

Mike


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 8, 2015)

That's a great find.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 8, 2015)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Good score Dan, you have a lot of blanks!!!!  Mike


really?   I was thinking that I didn't have many blanks compared to most people here.  ;-).  I seriously do thin them out constantly.


----------



## mark james (Sep 8, 2015)

Road Kill is GREAT!!

But, I really envy the window in the shop :redface:!

NIce setup!


----------



## CREID (Sep 8, 2015)

Dan, it is time for intervention! You need to send me half of your blanks for your own good. You can keep the ones you don't like that much.
Curt


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 8, 2015)

mark james said:


> Road Kill is GREAT!!  But, I really envy the window in the shop :redface:!  NIce setup!



My lathe is in front of the opposite window.  My shop is rough but there is light.  And a rolluo door for big stuff.


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 8, 2015)

Did you use the Dewey Decimal System to file your pen blanks?


----------



## southernclay (Sep 8, 2015)

I think you need more blanks! You need at least 5 Burl drawers right? Haha
Nice blank storage and sweet find but I think you're going to start missing them all closed up like that.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 8, 2015)

southernclay said:


> I think you need more blanks! You need at least 5 Burl drawers right? Haha Nice blank storage and sweet find but I think you're going to start missing them all closed up like that.



I had most of them out to look at before.  The problem is the dust that sits over all the blanks.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Sep 8, 2015)

Dan - Completely cool find! Blank (and kit) storage is one of those elusive solutions I haven't solved - yet. 
Well done!


----------



## dthayer (Sep 8, 2015)

That's awesome but I must admit I'm envious of you folks with the big workshops!  And windows to boot... :biggrin:

dirk


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 8, 2015)

dthayer said:


> That's awesome but I must admit I'm envious of you folks with the big workshops!  And windows to boot... :biggrin:  dirk


  what makes you think I have a big shop?    ;-)


----------



## larrystephens (Sep 8, 2015)

Way cool find


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 8, 2015)

Dan, there are support groups for those recovering from "I found it on the side of the road" syndrome!.....bit you are not there yet......you still are hooked.

Great find and use!


----------



## SteveG (Sep 9, 2015)

A few years ago I bought an old, wooden file case like yours, to use for pen kit storage. I got only one, but now wish I had gotten another at the time! Gotta plan ahead!! It works great.

Yours looks OK, considering the relatively small number of blanks you need to store. Too bad you did not find TWO!


----------



## dthayer (Sep 9, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> dthayer said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome but I must admit I'm envious of you folks with the big workshops!  And windows to boot... :biggrin:  dirk
> ...



The fact that you can fit that new storage cabinet in it -- I'd have problems with just one of the drawers! :wink:


----------



## fitzman163 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thats sweet!


----------



## Sabaharr (Sep 9, 2015)

My limited exposure to psychology classes in college several decades ago have led me to detect a problem here that no one else has touched upon. I picked up on the mention that he previously left his blanks out in the open. His mind is use to seeing them and having a constant reminder of his inventory, if only subconsciously. Now they are tucked and that subconscious stimuli is gone. I predict a binge buying of more blanks to feed the need for that stimuli until he has so many he needs to leave them out in the open again to assure himself they are there. Of course the immediate cure for that would be to empty that cabinet and come set it in my driveway. It sure would save him a lot of money. (Can you blame a guy for trying?)


----------



## gimpy (Sep 9, 2015)

Darn, I knew it fell off the back of my truck, but wasn't sure where, When I got home I noticed it missing............Oh well


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 9, 2015)

Dan,
that is a great find but now you'll have no excuse when you can't find something...


----------



## JimB (Sep 9, 2015)

I wish I had windows. I get zero natural light in my basement shop. Nice find for the blanks!


----------

